# Noob Battery questions



## Gimli (30/5/18)

Hi All

Might be a noob question...

I have a Vandy Vape Pulse 80w mod, I usually vape between 30-50w.

I currently have a Sony VTC5 18650 battery, is it worth upgrading to a 20700 battery? I was also looking at a samsung 30Q battery.

I'm just looking for more battery life, but not sure if it will be a drastic difference or not?

Could anyone say if a 21700 battery would fit in this mod or not?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/18)

A bigger batterry will be definitely an increase in battery life. I haven't used one yet but some vapers claim that the 20700/21700 is as good as two 18650 batteries in terms of battery life.
If 21700 would fit ? Let me tell u about the dimensions of both the batteries-
20700= 20mm diameter and 70 mm height
21700=21mm diameter and 70 mm height
Now will that one mm difference cause a problem on this mod ? Don't know maybe one of the pulse mod owner can pull in

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (30/5/18)

No, a 21700 battery will not fit. 
Yes, much improved battery life of a 20700. I got a Sanyo from VapeGuy. It is 4000 mAh. 15A real CDR. More than good enough at the power you vape on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> A bigger batterry will be definitely an increase in battery life. I haven't used one yet but some vapers claim that the 20700/21700 is as good as two 18650 batteries in terms of battery life.
> If 21700 would fit ? Let me tell u about the dimensions of both the batteries-
> 20700= 20mm diameter and 700mm height
> 21700=21mm diameter and 700mm height
> Now will that one mm difference cause a problem on this mod ? Don't know maybe one of the pulse mod owner can pull in



@Faiyaz Cheulkar - I think the heights are 70mm, not 700mm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/18)

Silver said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar - I think the heights are 70mm, not 700mm


eeeeks, lol ....corrected the post, thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli (30/5/18)

Andre said:


> No, a 21700 battery will not fit.
> Yes, much improved battery life of a 20700. I got a Sanyo from VapeGuy. It is 4000 mAh. 15A real CDR. More than good enough at the power you vape on.


Just a question, you say it is more than good enough for the power i vape on, what would the max wattage be that id get out of a sanyo 15A battery be if my coils are around 0.18-0.3 ohms?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/18)

Ur mod is a 80 watt mod right so that's the maximum wattage u will get on any build. Or is it the current u are talking about ?
@Andre suggested that battery because u said u vape at around 30-50 watts. 
If u want to vape a 0.18 build at 80 watts (assuming battery voltage is 4.04), that would mean the current u will be drawing is - 4.04/0.18= 22.44 amps which is too high for the battery and consequently dangerous

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stitch (14/8/18)

Quick question, what is the average lifespan of an 18650 battery... Found 2 of my old batteries in their casing but they were used more than 9 months ago?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/8/18)

Stitch said:


> Quick question, what is the average lifespan of an 18650 battery... Found 2 of my old batteries in their casing but they were used more than 9 months ago?



Am also curious; I bought all my LG Chocolates from VK around a year ago. I always charge them only when they're almost flat, don't ever over-charge them and allow them to rest before use but somehow they're all (five) dying.

Will be on a battery scavenge at Vapecon this year!


----------



## SHiBBY (14/8/18)

I have a 2x Pulse 80W's, both with 0.18 nichrome fraliens fitted in Recurves.

a) A 21700 will not fit. That's where the benefits of the Pulse X comes in. For the normal Pulse 80W, it's only 18650 using the converter, or a straight up 20700.
b) The battery life of a 20700 is significantly better than that of a single 18650. That being said, if you're klapping a MTL BF RDA at 10W, you probably won't know the difference. I'm vaping at 55-60W and get a full day's use out of a single 20700, only swapping it at night when I go to bed for the fresh one that was in the charger all day.
c) I've got a set of Efest 18650's that I bought back when the dead sea was still sick, like 4 years ago. They're still my best batteries, but I've also never left them alone for too long at a time. I have a set of 30Q's which were just sitting around for too long to the point where I needed to revive them with the ol' jumpstart maneuvre, and even though they work lekker for low wattage builds now, they don't last long before they need to go back in the charger.


----------



## Dreadside (14/8/18)

Get the sanyo 20700b batteries they are 4000mah and mooch rates them at 16a cdr will work 100% and give you the extra battery life


----------

